# Just get every surgery under the sun until you look human theory



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

chin wing, zsso, orbital decompression, lip fillers, rhinoplasty


Life fuel ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

this nigga posted here some times ago if I remember correctly


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 13, 2020)

can you explain me what exactly zsso does?
people who say that surgery is cope should be perma banned form this forum


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> can you explain me what exactly zsso does?


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 13, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 459862


thanks my nigga, explains a lot. can you get it done for aesthetic reasons alone or do you need to be a deformed subhuman?


----------



## reptiles (Jun 13, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> thanks my nigga, explains a lot. can you get it done for aesthetic reasons alone or do you need to be a deformed subhuman?





You can get i think i am


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 16, 2020)

reptiles said:


> You can get i think i am


do you have any other pictures of before after from zsso?


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 16, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 459862


So all it does is, it increases your zygo's lateral projection / width?


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 16, 2020)

holy fuck insane ascension ngl but you can see the 1000 yard basement stare of a traumatic past in his eyes still


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jun 16, 2020)

got to respect his dedication


----------



## Tyronecell (Jun 16, 2020)

mirin dedication

lifefuel ascension


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 16, 2020)

What’s zsso?


----------



## mikeock (Jun 16, 2020)

Amazing that he did that much without crossing the uncanny valley. I wonder how he looks in motion though


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jun 16, 2020)

i dont think this a result he wanted shared publicly

@kota


----------



## homesick (Jun 16, 2020)

big dick energy. i love do'ers


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Jun 16, 2020)

one in a million transformation
did he really need lip fillers though? lipmogging as a male is foreign to me


----------



## Subhuman trash (Jun 16, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> So all it does is, it increases your zygo's lateral projection / width?


@reptiles can zygos implants achieve similar results?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jun 16, 2020)

Life fuel for oldcels, since he is already 30+
There was no zso involved. This is the list, of what he got:
fat transfer to cheekbones, buccal fat removal, chin wing, orbital decompression + lower eyelid retraction surgery, lip lift(s). And a previous chin implant removed.


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Jun 17, 2020)

Mirin success, altho he still looks sad.


----------



## Germania (Jun 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 459852
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he gained 1,5-2PSL points in my opinion


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jun 17, 2020)

did he really get orbital decompression? i'm impressed.


----------



## reptiles (Jun 17, 2020)

Germania said:


> he gained 1,5-2PSL points in my opinion





That is a metric fuck tonne


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 459852
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did it all cost you think?


----------



## FuckMyLife (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks like a different person tbh. I NEED THIS


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 459852
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From 3 to 5+/10 .
Now he could get a cute gf if he is not short or sperg and gymcels


----------



## Nosecel (Jun 17, 2020)

Still looks like shit. What's the point if you can't become him.


----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jun 17, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Still looks like shit. What's the point if you can't become him.
> View attachment 464831


i have his eyecolor


----------



## Nosecel (Jun 17, 2020)

austrianvirgin said:


> i have his eyecolor


Now you just need his:
Eyelashes
Skin
Eyebrows
Bones
Chin


----------



## Pinhead (Jun 17, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Still looks like shit. What's the point if you can't become him.
> View attachment 464831



So either you can become him, or you're rotting for life? or you have a suicide plan already in motion


----------



## normieschmormie (Jun 17, 2020)

is this even real, lots of other plastic surgery patients either look like bloated freaks, creepy and inhuman or they look more feminine.
Its quite convincing of the benefits


----------



## reptiles (Jun 17, 2020)

normieschmormie said:


> is this even real, lots of other plastic surgery patients either look like bloated freaks, creepy and inhuman or they look more feminine.






They get fillers like retarded subhumans or they get implants before getting osteotomies so the results look dog shit your lacking in bones to begin with get osteotomies first


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 17, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Still looks like shit. What's the point if you can't become him.
> View attachment 464831





MentalistKebab said:


> From 3 to 5+/10 .
> Now he could get a cute gf if he is not short or sperg and gymcels


For a 37 yo he's like a supermodel 

Lifefuel for @SurgerySoon you wasting time boyo


----------



## reptiles (Jun 17, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Still looks like shit. What's the point if you can't become him.
> View attachment 464831





And how rear is he? Chads are rear as it is mixed race peoples are rear as it is and mulatoo chads are doubly rear


----------



## reptiles (Jun 17, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> For a 37 yo he's like a supermodel
> 
> Lifefuel for @SurgerySoon you wasting time boyo





It's lifefuel for young cels


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 459852
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Least tag my boy @kota if you are using his pics


----------



## reptiles (Jun 17, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> Least tag my boy @kota if you are using his pics





I didn't know who he was I get this from juicy on discord.


----------



## RAITEIII (Jun 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


> It's lifefuel for young cels


It's lifefuel for everybody


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jun 17, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> For a 37 yo he's like a supermodel
> 
> Lifefuel for @SurgerySoon you wasting time boyo


Damn, Is he 37 ? Mirin the looks for his age but I am sad he didnt ascend sooner. He spend more than half of his life ugly


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I didn't know who he was I get this from juicy on discord.



He didn't have ZSO or rhino.

If I remember rights it almond eye (orbital decompression , lower eyelid) + chin wing , he is going for a double jaw now.


----------



## Lars2210 (Jun 17, 2020)

This is BY FAR the best transformation I’ve ever seen 

Surgery done right


----------



## reptiles (Jun 17, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> He didn't have ZSO or rhino.
> 
> If I remember rights it almond eye + chin wing , he is going for a double jaw now.





Did he mention the price?


----------



## Lars2210 (Jun 17, 2020)

Anyone saying what he did is too much doesn’t know much about surgery


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Did he mention the price?



For double jaw no. Pm him dude he is a nice guy.


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jun 17, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Still looks like shit. What's the point if you can't become him.
> View attachment 464831


Can you stop. Fuck bruh pissing me off.


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


> I didn't know who he was I get this from juicy on discord.


Who is Juicy?


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jun 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


> They get fillers like retarded subhumans or they get implants before getting osteotomies so the results look dog shit your lacking in bones to begin with get osteotomies first


Truley fillers are the reason for a lot of fucked faces.


----------



## Mayorga (Jun 17, 2020)

Gaia262 said:


> he is going for a double jaw now.



doesn't look like he needs it from an aesthetic POV imo


----------



## reptiles (Jun 17, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> Who is Juicy?





Juicyanimetitties


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


>


He still looks lifeless and dead as fuck jfl


----------



## reptiles (Jun 17, 2020)

Native said:


> He still looks lifeless and dead as fuck jfl





He's 37 the man is a hero


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Jun 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


> He's 37 the man is a hero


yes will u be getting surgeries, just like 6 months ago I would have never thought I would be getting surgery but now I'm saving and can't wait to get basic shit like gyno and nose surgery it's honestly crazy what PSL has done to my brain


----------



## Gaia262 (Jun 17, 2020)

Mayorga said:


> doesn't look like he needs it from an aesthetic POV imo



I did tell him he has passed the threshold to live a good life and not be hindered by looks. I'm not gaslighting him.

But this is important to him, hopefully this is his last surgery.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jun 17, 2020)

He got the list of surgeries i posted earlier. I copy pasted it straight from a dm from him.


----------



## Norwooder (Jun 17, 2020)

Native said:


> He still looks lifeless and dead as fuck jfl


A broken man, no amount of slaying can fix it


----------



## Deleted member 5349 (Jun 17, 2020)

He still looks recessed and has a flat midfacial area. He need bimax and midface implants and he could ascend to chad


----------



## Usum (Jun 17, 2020)

The problem is : he needs new ID cards.
Good luck with that.


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jun 17, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 459852
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what's orbital compression


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 17, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Still looks like shit. What's the point if you can't become him.
> View attachment 464831


I'd give my left nut to look like him, I could literally have all the foids I want in my life.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 17, 2020)

The thing is that half is life is gone
And this is definitely costly


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jun 17, 2020)

Itstime789 said:


> what's orbital compression


here


----------



## Deleted member 6095 (Jun 17, 2020)

This pic tells me I NEED orbital decompression, lower eyelid retract, and canthoplasty. I have PCT but only 30mm pfl. Hopefully this can give me Hunter eyes at maybe 34 pfl


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 20, 2020)

Man I'm seriously considering selling drugs to pay for my fuckin surgeries

I cant wait till I have 30 to slay, fuck this life


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 20, 2020)

Uglybrazilian said:


> Man I'm seriously considering selling drugs to pay for my fuckin surgeries
> 
> I cant wait till I have 30 to slay, fuck this life


wdym 30 to slay?


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jun 20, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> wdym 30 to slay?


With my wage I'll only have money for all my surgeries on my 30's

I need a fast way to gain money, the fastest possible

Idc for the risks yolo


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jun 21, 2020)

which surgeon did he chose? did he do every surgery with the same surgeon??? I need his zygo procedure and I ll be psl 7


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 21, 2020)

Pinhead said:


> holy fuck insane ascension ngl but you can see the 1000 yard basement stare of a traumatic past in his eyes still


incel stare is brutal indeed. You see it a lot here aswell.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Jun 21, 2020)

lifefuel.
dude really did fix his bad eye area


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jun 21, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Still looks like shit. What's the point if you can't become him.
> View attachment 464831


Imo i don't think he's goodlooking. Mixed as well. Even prefer to look like myself. And what the fuck is that hairline.


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Jun 23, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 459852
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 21YearoldFailed (Jul 5, 2020)

Mirin hard tbh..
Did this guy post here or something or was he a lookism user?


----------



## Zyros (Jul 6, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Still looks like shit. What's the point if you can't become him.
> View attachment 464831


dude looks like a completely different person, eye area which is one of the hardest things to change got completely overhauled. Totally different 3/4 also. Every PSL point comes with a dramatic change in quality of life even if you domt bevome tiktok prettyboy. And this dude life for sure changed radically.

One of the best if not the best surgery result I ever saw online, taking into account how bad the base was.


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 6, 2020)

Imagine combining mSE + ZSO


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 6, 2020)

EreptileDysfunction said:


> This pic tells me I NEED orbital decompression, lower eyelid retract, and canthoplasty. I have PCT but only 30mm pfl. Hopefully this can give me Hunter eyes at maybe 34 pfl


Men your posts about ur appereance make me suifuel


----------



## FailedNormie (Jul 7, 2020)

Do you feel all that shit in the face?


----------



## Timelessbrah (Jul 9, 2020)

Amazing looksmax, his ogee curve changed completely an for the better.


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jul 9, 2020)

Bro sometimes I wonder if this pslers dont have friends or family

How does this nigga explained to his Mother that he is still her son


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Jul 10, 2020)

I need his surgeon to reach psl 7.


----------



## rolloftape (Jul 14, 2020)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 459852
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go through tons of surgeries and tens of thousands of dollars vs born with it


----------

